# Noch ein Neuer



## dobbi1 (26. Juli 2008)

Ein herzliches moin,moin aus den Norden  ,
ich bin der Detlef, 53 Jahre, verh. 2 erw. Kinder... beide leben noch in Hotel Mama  
Auch ich lese mich durch dieses super Forum, da ich meinen Teich vergrößern 
möchte. Diesmal möchte ich mich besser vorbereiten, um nicht erneut die sogenannten Anfänger-Fehler zu machen  !
Geplant ist ein Koi-Teich ca 20.000Ltr.  Mein alter Teich ist zu klein und zu flach.Foto .

Der neue Teich wird breiter (2,50m-3,50m) länger (11,00m) und tiefer (ab 1.00m bis ca.1.50m) natürlich mit Flach- und PflanztZone.


Foto Foto 
Ich habe die neuen Masse ROT markiert, hoffentlich ist es erkennbar Ein Schwerkraftfilter in Eigenbau ist schon in ArbeitFoto 


Mitte September soll es losgehen. Bachlaufpumpe (6000 ltr.) ist bestellt. 
Folie noch nicht, da warte ich noch ein Angebot:beeten , uv Algenklärer ist zwar vorhanden...hat leider nur 11 Watt und wenn ich es richtig gelesen und verstanden habe ,....passt eine stärkere Lampe 30-36 Watt nicht in die Fassung von meinen Tetra Pond....schade.
4 Regentonnen a 300 ltr. mit verschiedenen Filtermedien sind die Grundlagen für meinen Schwerkraftfilter. Die Tonnen stehen auf drei Podeste mit 11 cm Höhenunterschied(0,11,22,33cm) Das Prinzip des Filter...Pumpe- zum Uv Klärer dann über 1,25er Schlauch in die höchste Tonne...dann durch einen 
Überlauf in die nächste Tonne usw. Die niedrigste Tonne hat dann einen Ablauf zum Teich.Ich kann Euch gerne den Link für die Bauanleitung geben.
Über Anregungen bezüglich meines Bauvorhaben und oder Tipps für günstige Folie wäre ich sehr dankbar 
LG detlef (dobbi1)


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer*

Servus Detlef

Herzlich Willkommen  

Hast eine schöne Teichanlage  



> Ein Schwerkraftfilter in Eigenbau ist schon in Arbeit


Verwendest da aber nicht die alten Tonnen  

Hier < Klick ein Link zum Thema Koi-Teich.

Unser Basisiwissen möchte ich dir auch noch ans Herz legen (Klick in meiner Signatur).


----------



## dobbi1 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer*

moin, moin

@ Helmut
Danke für die nette Begrüßung    Zitat :Verwendest da aber nicht die alten Tonnen ...  nee,nee Helmut, es sind nagelneue 300 Ltr. Tonnen !
Ich habe gestern mit den Bau des Schwerkraftfilter begonnen. Zwar fehlen  noch die bestellten Filtermedien,....aber ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen den Filter in " Leerlauf zu testen"     Läuft prima ! ...da kommt bei mir wieder das Kind in Manne hoch :smoki
Foto  Foto 

Foto  Foto 

Foto  Foto 


Foto 

Ich kann es kaum erwarten , endlich im September los zu legen,...aber bis dahin muß ich mir noch jede Menge Fachwissen an lesen. Das Forum ist wirklich Spitze.... jeden Tag erhalte ich neue Tipps und Anregungen 
 nur gut das ich noch 6 Wochen Zeit mit der Vergrößerung habe,  Aber was ich Tümpel-Laie immer noch nicht verstehe ist die Sache mit dem Bodenablauf und den Skimmer   Hm auf welcher Höhe müsste denn die Filterkammer( Vortex oder Sifi) stehen und könnte ich meinen Schwerkraftfilter integrieren, wo müsste meine 6000 Pumpe ( Nass) stehen und und und....  doch ich bin mir sicher...wie war das nochmal in der Werbung, " Hier wird Ihnen geholfen !"  
In diesen Sinne hoffe ich weiterhin auf Eure Unterstützung  

Liebe Grüße aus der Till-Eulenspiegelstadt Mölln ( vielleicht könnte mir Oli aus Hamburg mal seinen Teich zeigen   ist ja gleich um die Ecke bei mir 

Detlef


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer*

Servus Detlev

Vielleicht hilt dir ja meine Erklärung:

Schwerkraftfilter heißt (der Wasserstand im Filter ist immer Teich/Wasserniveau) :
Das Wasser fließt selbstständig (kommunizierende Röhren) in die erste Filterkammer (vom Skimmer und/oder Bodenablauf) vorzugsweise ein Siebfilter, Spaltfilter, Trommelfilter oder Vließfilter, weiter in die zweite Kammer (mit was auch immer gefüllt), usw., bis als letzte Kammer die Pumpenkammer den Filter abschließt wo es entweder über einen Bachlauf oder gleich direkt in den Teich zurückgeht.

Gepumpter Filter heißt:
Das Wasser wird durch eine Pumpe (im Teich oder auch Außerhalb mit Saugschlauch) in die erste Filterkammer gepumpt, weiter fließt es wieder durch die Schwerkraft in die weiteren Kammern und zurück in den Teich.



> 4 Regentonnen a 300 ltr. mit verschiedenen Filtermedien sind die Grundlagen für meinen Schwerkraftfilter.


Wenn ich die Bilder von deinem zweiten Posting ansehe, denke ich das es doch wieder eine "Gepumpte" Version ist. Denn es ist mir unerklärlich wie du diese Tonnen in Stufen bei einem Schwerkraftfilter vor dem überlaufen bewahren willst. Wenn die Pumpe einmal ausfällt, füllen sich alle Tonnen nach dem Prinzip der kommunizierenden Röhren gleich hoch. Da würde die Zweite ja schon überlaufen, spätesten sicher aber die Dritte


----------



## Jürgen-V (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer*

hi
ich schließe mich da helmuts meinung an.
ich muß dir auch sagen das deine 6m³- pumpe recht klein ausfällt. 
deine verrohrung sollten min. 70er sein.
sinnvoll wäre auch zu erwähnen was du als vorfilter einsetzt und was du für die biologischen filterung verwendest.

ein koiteich ist kein gartenteich, da gibts einige unterschiede.
ich denke das deine anlage ehr auf einen gartenteich gemünzt ist.

aber wir können dir da sicher weiter helfen.


----------



## dobbi1 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer*

moin,moin
Zitat Jürgen-V
aber wir können dir da sicher weiter helfen ...
Dafür ein dickes Danke  

Ich bin noch nicht einmal mit meinen Teichumbau angefangen und schon mache ich die ersten Fehler:evil  Dabei habe mich bei meinen Schwerkraftfilter-Eigenbau auf diese Aussagen verlassen :crazy http://www.teich-filter.eu/

Mein 4 Tonnen System soll so bestückt werden.
1.Filter: 20 Bürsten 40x15, 2 Säcke Filterwürfel gemischte Körnung, Filtermatte grob    
2.Filter: Filterpatronen , 2 Säcke Filterwürfel, Filtermatte Grob 
3. Filter: Igels, 2 Säcke Filterwürfel, Flitermatte mittel
4. Filter: Beads. 2 Säcke Filterwürfel fein, Japanmatte fein

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall noch ein Sifi, der hinter den Bodenablauf und den Skimmer eingebaut werden sollte, evtl. wenn es geht sollte eine Absatzkammer im Boden eingelassen werden, in dieser Kammer würde dann die Pumpe stehen,  die das Wasser durch den UVC Klärer und mein __ Filtersystem( Tonnen)  pumpt, dann wird es zurück in meinen Teich geleitet.

Für Anregungen wäre ich dankbar. 

gruß detlef


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer*

Servus Detlev



> Ich möchte auf jeden Fall noch ein Sifi, der hinter den Bodenablauf und den Skimmer eingebaut werden sollte, evtl. wenn es geht sollte eine Absatzkammer im Boden eingelassen werden, in dieser Kammer würde dann die Pumpe stehen, die das Wasser durch den UVC Klärer und mein __ Filtersystem( Tonnen) pumpt, dann wird es zurück in meinen Teich geleitet.


"Sifi", ob Sieb oder Spaltfilter ist immer gut  .

Welchen Zweck würde die Absetzkammer erfüllen  .

Das was du hier skizzierst entspricht nicht dem eines Schwerkraftfilters.

Die Pumpe ist am Ende der Filterreihe eines Schwerkraftfilter, dann UVC (wenn unbedingt gewünscht, ich würde darauf verzichten, meine Meinung) und zurück in den Teich.

So wie du es beschreibst, wäre es ein "Gepumpter Filter"


----------



## Dodi (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer*

Hallo Detlev,

auch von mir noch ein :willkommen hier im Forum!

Da hast Du Dir ja einiges vorgenommen für den Herbst. - Viel Erfolg dabei.

Zu Deinem geplanten Filter:
Von Bürsten kann ich Dir nur abraten - obwohl es noch gehen mag, wenn ein Siebfilter vorgeschaltet ist. Ansonsten ist das eine ewige Plackerei, diese verdammten Bürsten von Algen befreien zu müssen. - Ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung! - Wozu überhaupt so viele verschiedene Filtermedien?

Wichtig ist eine vernünftige Grob- bzw. Vorabscheidung des anfallenden "Drecks" mittels Spaltfilter oder Siebfilter, welcher dann auch regelmäßig aus dem System entfernt werden sollte. Das ist allerdings bei einer Schwerkraftanlage nicht so einfach, es sei denn, man verfügt über einen Anschluß an die Kanalisation. Nach der Vorabsheidung würde ich nur noch bewegtes __ Hel-X einsetzen, weil es wartungsfrei ist und eine enorme Ansiedlungsfläche für Baktieren bietet.

Ich hatte mittlerweile Bürsten, Japanmatten, Aquarock - alles zu reinigungsintensiv.



> Liebe Grüße aus der Till-Eulenspiegelstadt Mölln ( vielleicht könnte mir Oli aus Hamburg mal seinen Teich zeigen  ist ja gleich um die Ecke bei mir



Meinst Du vielleicht mich damit? Ich wüßte hier keinen "Oli aus Hamburg". 

Wenn Du Interesse hast, Dir meinen/unseren Teich nebst Filteranlage mal anzusehen, schick mir einfach eine PN. Vielleicht kannst Du Dir so noch einige Anregungen holen.


----------



## juvoni (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer*

moin moin aus pbg. detlef,
dein teich sieht klasse aus. steckt auch eine menge arbeit drin.
kannst du mir einen tipp geben wie die die ganzen bilder eingestellt hast? ich bin auch neu und wollte auch welche einstellen und finde nicht wie ich es machen soll.
im voraus vielen dank
gruß volker


----------



## Digicat (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer*

Servus Volker

Bilder > siehe meine Signatur


----------



## Real---Film---Erpel (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer*

Willkommen Detlef toller Bau sieht sicher toll aus wenn es blüht davon kann ich noch träumen.


----------



## dobbi1 (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer*

Vielen Dank für die herzliche Aufnahme und Eure Hilfe. 
Ich werde jetzt nach und nach beginnen mein Teichbauprojekt dokumentieren, mit der Bitte um weitere Unterstützung.
siehe mein Teichbau. 
LG detlef


----------

